# Have you ever left soaps in the bathroom at an event?



## MaitriBB (Mar 7, 2013)

I was reading some craft fair tips online and saw this:



> Placing your soaps on the sink counter in the bathrooms at the event is a great way for potential customers to get hands-on experience with your soap. Place a little note or business card on the mirror. A note could say something like, “Soap donated by,” the name of your company, and where you are located.


 
Has anyone ever done this?

It has occurred to me at the farmer's market where I sell once a month.  I wasn't sure how it would be taken.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 7, 2013)

You would have to verify with the location if you can do that. If there's more bath & body vendors other than yourself, then it isn't fair for just your items to be out for public use like that. I know two show locations that won't allow it anymore because of the arguments that have come up between vendors. Sometimes its up to the facility itself and others its up to the group in charge of the show itself.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I emailed the director of the farmer's market and asked and she said "LOVE IT - YES!" so I think I am good if I want to do it   I just wasn't sure if it would be beneficial or bring in sales.


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 10, 2013)

Reporting in from the craft fair - soaps in the bathroom were a HUGE advertising boon.  Nearly every customer mentioned it, whether they bought or not.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 15, 2013)

I've heard of using soaps in the restroom as an advertising/marketing ploy, and I'm glad it worked for you!  Gives us all some more ideas!


----------



## paillo (Mar 20, 2013)

If having your soap in the bathroom is not allowed, how about having little basket of tiny single-use slivers that people can take to the bathroom with them? You could label it in a humorous way, and people who stop at your booth will know exactly where to find you. Just a thought


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

Good idea, Paillo!  Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 20, 2013)

I already sell sample soaps for 50 cents apiece, only about 1 inch by 1 inch in size, and they sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Mish (Mar 20, 2013)

50 cent samples soaps is brilliant!


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

It all adds up


----------



## SueSoap (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree that you should get permission first.


----------



## paillo (Mar 20, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> I already sell sample soaps for 50 cents apiece, only about 1 inch by 1 inch in size, and they sell like hotcakes.



Ditto here, only mine are $1 for about an ounce, but it's not the same as having a tiny free sliver that people can carry to the bathroom. I''m sure there's plenty of room for both!


----------



## lynnw (Apr 13, 2013)

I tried putting a bottle of liquid soap in the restroom at a show I did a few years ago, and it was stolen within an hour.


----------



## blessed14 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have never put soap in the bathroom of an event but that is a great thought. When I am at an event, I sell my sample for a dollar and that works well.  When I am networking I do give that sample free. I do have white bag specials. I put in the bag a sample soap 1oz, a lip balm .15oz and a sample shea butter .15oz. I sell the soap for a dollar a bar and the lip balm and shea butter for 2 dollars each. That is five dollar of product that I am giving away. The customer has to purchase at least 20.00 to get the white bag special. I also put in the bag a free reg. bar or 5 to 10 dollars off product. These are some of the other incentives to get people to buy more. When customer see others getting the white bag they want some too. Thanks Blessed14

website: http://www.justsoapsyall.com


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 17, 2013)

lynnw said:


> I tried putting a bottle of liquid soap in the restroom at a show I did a few years ago, and it was stolen within an hour.


 
I can see how that would happen.  I haven't had any bar soap stolen though.  I buy clear plastic flower pot bases, 48 cents each at Walmart.  I put the bar of soap in one, then put that in another one.  Under the top one, I put my card, so that people can see the item's details and who made it without the card getting wet.  

It would be a pretty determined thief to take that without someone seeing them walk away with it - can't just put it in your pocket as the soap would get everywhere.


----------

